# What type of lighting?



## iizuke_x2 (Sep 6, 2009)

We have purchased Lowes flood lights before and then purchased separate bulbs. Is there any cheap method of lighting I could consider to light my props? What are some good alternatives/stores to check.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I don't know of a source (I build my own) but many of us are switching to leds do a search on the forum for lighting on the forum and you will get more than enough references to overload you lighting desire.


----------

